# Batallar con Aparatos de dudosa Calidad....



## sornyacolores (Feb 11, 2011)

Ustedes saben de la Fayuca/Contrabando segun sea su pais?? Les dejo un Video


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 13, 2011)

Esta es clásica!!! Como olvidar la marca "Elektra" en los TV´s de antaño

PS: Tu avatar es "Casi" tan bueno como el que tenía antes XD


----------



## sornyacolores (Feb 13, 2011)

Jejeje maso o menos te late el anime verdad? a juzgar por digimon 1 XD Y los elektra, eran otra cosa antes de salinas pliego... saludos 


Tacatomon dijo:


> Esta es clásica!!! Como olvidar la marca "Elektra" en los TV´s de antaño
> 
> PS: Tu avatar es "Casi" tan bueno como el que tenía antes XD


----------

